# Installation question: UR rear strut bar



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, so I just got both front and rear strut bars made by UR. The front ones was a breeze but the rear ones was just frustrating 

So dies anybody have any tip for installing the rear ones? Haven't tried the fishing line method but I can barely fit my hands in the hole (  ) and its not like my hands are big sooo please help


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzible (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Mate,
I have these bars installed in my car, yes your right not the easiest to get the bolts through the holes, I did manage to squeeze my hand up to do it, but then thought maybe getting a bit of Welding Wire attached to the Bolt Head might be easier than the Fishing Line way of things, that way the Bolts can be installed, and easily removed if needed, as the Welding Wire would stay attached.

Just a thought, and suggestion if it could be done, good luck and hope you get them installed.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

cruzible said:


> Hi Mate,
> I have these bars installed in my car, yes your right not the easiest to get the bolts through the holes, I did manage to squeeze my hand up to do it, but then thought maybe getting a bit of Welding Wire attached to the Bolt Head might be easier than the Fishing Line way of things, that way the Bolts can be installed, and easily removed if needed, as the Welding Wire would stay attached.
> 
> Just a thought, and suggestion if it could be done, good luck and hope you get them installed.


Hmmm, gonna try that this weekend. Thanks for the suggestion 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

I forget where I read/watched it, but I think an easy method would be to tape the bolt to the end of a properly bent metal wire hanger and using that to get the bolt behind the metal and through the hole so you can fasten it securely without too much trouble since it should stay rigid and be easy to maneuver. Once it's secured, just pull the wire out. Doesn't really matter if the tape comes with it or not, right?

I'll be installing mine sometime between today and Monday. I'll let you know if that works if you haven't already completed the installation.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I forget where I read/watched it, but I think an easy method would be to tape the bolt to the end of a properly bent metal wire hanger and using that to get the bolt behind the metal and through the hole so you can fasten it securely without too much trouble since it should stay rigid and be easy to maneuver. Once it's secured, just pull the wire out. Doesn't really matter if the tape comes with it or not, right?
> 
> I'll be installing mine sometime between today and Monday. I'll let you know if that works if you haven't already completed the installation.


Yea no, I haven't installed it yet. So lemme know how it works out for you 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

Put mine in my Cruze earlier today.

I didn't have any metal wire hangers, thought I did, so I improvised and used some pipe cleaners. I took 5 of them and twisted them together to make one thick, strong piece that was sturdy enough to maintain shape with the bolt on the end.

And thanks to the design of the bolt from Ultra Racing, there is plenty of room to attach something for maneuvering the bolt.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Put mine in my Cruze earlier today.
> 
> I didn't have any metal wire hangers, thought I did, so I improvised and used some pipe cleaners. I took 5 of them and twisted them together to make one thick, strong piece that was sturdy enough to maintain shape with the bold on the end.
> 
> And thanks to the design of the bolt from Ultra Racing, there is plenty of room to attach something for maneuvering the bolt.


I think I'll give it a try this upcoming weekend, been busy during this week. But thanks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jdpuller (Mar 11, 2013)

Use fishing string that's what I used tie it to the bolt and dish it threw the top use the string to lower it then pull it threw the hole that's what I did took about 30 min


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the way i found easiest to do nuts in tight areas was tie fishing line around the nut, then thread the wire though the hole, pull the nut down into the hole and then push the bolt through and start threading (you need some pressure on the nut), after you start threading the fishing line breaks up and the rest is just tighten down


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I was able to hold onto the bolt and push it into the hole. Of the three bars I put on (Front strut, lower 2 point, rear strut), this one was the least fun to put on. I'll admit that I dropped the bolt on the passenger side and had to use a flex magnet to fish it out. Question, why is there foam in the pillars where the bar attaches to?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

i think the foam is there for sound deadening? ...am just guessing here.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help! I installed the bar a few weeks ago after drilling out a little hole to retrieve the dropped bolt but all is well now lol.

Definitely feel a difference in combo with the front ones


----------

